# What are new '06s selling for?



## Packard8 (Mar 13, 2007)

Hi all,

I'm thinking of replacing my '96 Impala SS with an '06 GTO. The local Pontiac dealer has about six '06's left on the lot. All have an MSRP around $33-34K. What are the "real world" prices? I understand there is a $2000 rebate on at the moment. A few months ago I bought a new Dodge Cummins 3500 truck and I got $10K off sticker price...what sort of deals are you guys getting on the GTO?

TIA,

John


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

Just bought mine 2 weeks ago exactly for $28K, total with taxes and fee's etc... was $31K. It's a Stealth grey/6 speed. Got it at Shaver Pontiac in Thousand Oaks, California.


----------



## BrazenGTO (Apr 6, 2007)

I got mine a little over a week ago. It's a 2006 *Brazen*/automatic. Got it at $27000. Im hearing all the dealerships around me selling them for $29000.


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

Depending on where you are located, I just saw a used black 06 with 3100 miles on it for $23.9 or something like that. It is at a dealer about an hour Pittsburgh. www.blueknobauto.com - that is where I bought my 05 from also and they are actually a top notch dealer, surprised me since most "used car" dealerships are jokes.
Joe


----------



## alittlebitoldschool (Mar 8, 2007)

In Oklahoma i couldn't get any dealer close to me under 29k. So i bought a used QS A4 with 2500mi for 25700.Good deal i think. I now have 3620 on it, and have loved every min of it.


----------



## UF GaTOr (Apr 4, 2007)

I got mine the middle of February. The dealer was offerring $1k below 'invoice' and $3k in various incentives (I think it was $1,750 rebate, $750 'bonus cash' and a $500 'additional dealer incentive'.) It ended up just under $29k (taxes and all) before my trade-in. This was in Sumter, SC. There were four on the lot when I bought mine and they were all gone by the end of the month.


----------



## Packard8 (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks for all the info.

exwrx....was that $27K out the door with DMV, tax, lic & all? I'm in northern CA (near Stockton). I looked at a black 2006 automatic and the dealer said the best he could do was $29K total, out the door and he would be losing money (yeah, right).

I'm going to be in the Bay Area next week and a dealer in San Jose has 22 2006's in inventory...maybe he is hungrier for a deal? Id like to drive a 6 speed to compare, but reading this forum it seems like maybe the Tremec T56 is not 100% up to the job?

Thanks to all,

John


----------



## abright52 (Dec 17, 2006)

UF GaTOr said:


> I got mine the middle of February. The dealer was offerring $1k below 'invoice' and $3k in various incentives (I think it was $1,750 rebate, $750 'bonus cash' and a $500 'additional dealer incentive'.) It ended up just under $29k (taxes and all) before my trade-in. This was in Sumter, SC. There were four on the lot when I bought mine and they were all gone by the end of the month.


No way that was 1K below invoice.

I bought my '06 at the end of December for 24K plus TTL after 3K in Rebates/GM Card Cash........dealer had them priced at 27K.


----------



## BrazenGTO (Apr 6, 2007)

Mine was a little over $27000 total. I got it in Oklahoma. I talked to a lot of the dealerships around and they all said that they couldn't go any lower than $29000. They all thought something was wrong with the deal from the place i got it from and said to go ahead and get it.


----------



## UF GaTOr (Apr 4, 2007)

abright52 said:


> No way that was 1K below invoice.
> 
> I bought my '06 at the end of December for 24K plus TTL after 3K in Rebates/GM Card Cash........dealer had them priced at 27K.



That's why I said 'invoice' in quotes. I know how the pricing games work and I knew the piece of paper he showed me wasn't his actual cost. I did feel that I should have beat them up a little more, but they gave me more for my trade than what it was worth and after seeing all the cars gone two weeks later, I felt I made the right move. All in all, I think I got a fair deal, even if I didn't 'steal' the car from them.


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

abright52 said:


> No way that was 1K below invoice.
> 
> I bought my '06 at the end of December for 24K plus TTL after 3K in Rebates/GM Card Cash........dealer had them priced at 27K.


Nice deal. No one around here will budge from sticker, even on leftovers. They just give you whatever rebates GM is offering at the time if applicable and say that's the best they can do. Heh, they're all scumbags around here. The dealer I got my G6 from tried to tell me they were giving me a break for working off sticker, I went online when I got home and saw my car was one of the ones GM adjusted the sticker price on, so their "discounted" price was still more than the new GM sticker. Funny how they "failed" to add the new sticker to the car when GM adjusted it. I will never buy a new car from any of our local dealers again.
Joe


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Dealers around here are stuck on 28,500. The first week of January there was 26 new GTO's left. I went shopping. I'm still shopping to replace my truck or even just add to the fleet. There are 25 GTO's around me. 1 dealer has 13 of them. No one will budge. I guess that's why there has only been 1 GTO sold around here in the last 3 months. At that rate I think i'll wait till Christmas 2007 to get mine. I'll still have over 20 to choose from.


----------



## SugarNSpice (Mar 29, 2007)

*around here all i could find was 30-36k. too rich for me.
i ended up buying an '05 w/ 12k miles in January for 22k, final w/ all the taxes and stuff came out to 26k.i thought it was a good deal, no?*


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

sounds great to me. all you lucky punks. i wish i could have waited. but i was sooo hard up for a goat. i can say that good things come to those who wait. i was to get an 04 yellow jack back in 04. the wife said no. then the 05 came out and i waited for her to go out of town and could not take it anymore(to many wet dreams about the goat with its extra 50hp and hood scoops etc.) so i traded her car in for the gto and got my goat. and also WON a 06 car from onstar all free.

http://img1.putfile.com/main/4/9922113648.jpg


----------



## madkat (Jul 20, 2006)

alittlebitoldschool said:


> In Oklahoma i couldn't get any dealer close to me under 29k. So i bought a used QS A4 with 2500mi for 25700.Good deal i think. I now have 3620 on it, and have loved every min of it.


I purchased mine from ferguson, norman on a GMS discount, about the same as the supplier disc. Mine cost me about 26 that was gms and 1000 rebate. about 5K off for the GMS. I then turned around and got 4K for my GTP and walked out of there with a finance of 24K(stickered at $33,650). My understanding is GM will not lower sticker price and then give you GMS it is one or the other. However they will give you GMS and any rebates, including the 0% finance for 60mo. I added the extended warranty or I would have only financed 22K.

Without the GMS it still would have been about 29,000 before my trade and 1000 off. I looked at both ways and GMS obviously was my best deal. I worked both deals with Robert.

I can echo your response on noone in OKC willing to work with you for less than 29k unless you work for GM


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

Dumb question- what is GMS?
Joe


----------



## madkat (Jul 20, 2006)

kwiktsi said:


> Dumb question- what is GMS?
> Joe


Same thing as the GM family discount. *G*eneral *M*otors *S*upplier..


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

OK, so that isn't open to the general public then, right?
Joe


----------



## madkat (Jul 20, 2006)

kwiktsi said:


> OK, so that isn't open to the general public then, right?
> Joe


Nope, must be a GM employee, family, or a supplier....


----------



## lvmygto (Apr 24, 2007)

*New GTO*

McConnell Automotive Mobile Alabama is selling new automatic 2006 GTO's for $30k out the door (includes all taxes, fees, etc.). I almost bought the silver one, but opted to order a new 'vette instead. My wife drives an '05 GTO, and I just have to go faster than her! The dealer had 3 left in April. He has been holding these cars for a long time and is willing to deal. They offered 60 months 0% financing on them as well. 500/month for 60 months, not bad.


----------



## Bigcoyote (Apr 21, 2007)

I just bought my 06 GTO for $26K - 

from Coury Buick Pontiac GMC in Mesa, AZ. 

Ask for David Bolio or Kim Shroyer


They will take care of you - as of last week they had 3 left -- 2 black & 1 Silver all A4's


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

Some of you got some good deals.
For what its worth....I bought mine in March '06 and was out the door at 29k.


----------



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

Im looking for 28k...not a dollar more. 

I also debate going for the C6, but it is quite a bit more.


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

I really can't believe the prices some are getting these things for. Nobody around here was willing to negotiate one cent on the prices when I bought mine and I wasn't going to spend months looking just to save a couple thousand, so I bit the bullet and bought. My used one though, I did get a decent deal on at the time .
Joe


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

abright52 said:


> No way that was 1K below invoice.
> 
> I bought my '06 at the end of December for 24K plus TTL after 3K in Rebates/GM Card Cash........dealer had them priced at 27K.


 You still buying that invoice marketing strategy? There is a whole lot more to auto pricing than MSRP and invoice. Dealers have a more flexibility than they are willing to tell you. Ever heard of dealer incentives, just to name one.....


----------



## BrazenGTO (Apr 6, 2007)

One thing that I noticed when I was shopping around for the best price was that the internet sales people were sometimes selling them higher or cheaper than some sales person at the dealerships. If you talk to one person at the dealership, they may tell you a price, then when you call back and talk to a different person, they may tell you a price lower or higher than the call before. Funny thing to mention that some internet sales person told me that he/she could order an 07 gto in the color i want.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

6 Speed with 18's on the road March 15th for $28,550. Could have gotten one at another dealer for $300 less, but they sold it the day before I called to come back. I drove a 6 speed with 17's at the same dealer with the lowest price and could have driven away for $27,800. Problem, that GTO had strut rub big time. A loud clunk from the suspension on making the hard turn back onto the lot from the test drive got my attention and the heavy smell of burnt rubber when I parked it, sealed its fate as a pass after I did some research on this forum. Yea, $850 could go a long way to correct the problem with better parts then OEM. But the dealer advised me they had already changed the struts which didn't sit well (if true) about their shop and they were an hour & a half from the house.

Red Beard


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2007)

*gto*



Packard8 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm thinking of replacing my '96 Impala SS with an '06 GTO. The local Pontiac dealer has about six '06's left on the lot. All have an MSRP around $33-34K. What are the "real world" prices? I understand there is a $2000 rebate on at the moment. A few months ago I bought a new Dodge Cummins 3500 truck and I got $10K off sticker price...what sort of deals are you guys getting on the GTO?
> 
> ...


There are several Dealers in Connecticut that still have a good selection of the 06 for around 30,000 or less... as a matter of fact, I know of one guy who just got his hands on a NEW 05 [ zero miles ] never been registered and he paid 24,000 for it


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2007)

*gto*



BrazenGTO said:


> One thing that I noticed when I was shopping around for the best price was that the internet sales people were sometimes selling them higher or cheaper than some sales person at the dealerships. If you talk to one person at the dealership, they may tell you a price, then when you call back and talk to a different person, they may tell you a price lower or higher than the call before. Funny thing to mention that some internet sales person told me that he/she could order an 07 gto in the color i want.



I thought no 07's are going to be built


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

therein lies the funny...:rofl: :willy:  
Bill


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

dizzy1 said:


> I thought no 07's are going to be built


Dizzy,
That is true for Pontiac. Check the link for Holdens HSV line, highlight "cars" and click on GTO. You will find the coupe's body style is produced as a Series E GTO in 2 forms. Cost around $60 to $70k USD.

www.hsv.com.au/index_eseries.asp

Red Beard


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2007)

*gto*

Thanks Red Beard, I thought I was correct on no 07's...but just to be sure. I called my dealer. They said NO 07's but maybe an 08


----------



## Packard8 (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm still waiting for a call back from the Stealership. I offered $26K and the best they could counter was $29K out the door. I'll take a drive by and see how many are left....... 

They had 2 2005's last time I looked, but they would have to be a LOT less to cover the depreciation of a 3 year old car, even if tho they are technically still "new"......


----------



## BrazenGTO (Apr 6, 2007)

dizzy1 said:


> Thanks Red Beard, I thought I was correct on no 07's...but just to be sure. I called my dealer. They said NO 07's but maybe an 08


Ya, i was just showing an example of a sales person not knowing the information. I knew there were no 07s being produced. I should of worded it differently. Im sorry.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Packard8 said:


> I'm still waiting for a call back from the Stealership. I offered $26K and the best they could counter was $29K out the door. I'll take a drive by and see how many are left.......
> 
> They had 2 2005's last time I looked, but they would have to be a LOT less to cover the depreciation of a 3 year old car, even if tho they are technically still "new"......


Packard,
New 05's still on the lot??? Now that is a dilemma for them.

Rough biz for them to be holding new car inventory when the music stopped 2 years ago on the model their still trying to sell for the same price. Check the window sticker to see if they are actually the dealership that ordered the 05 cars, if not then they probably picked em up at fire sale auction prices from a dealer who lost on the balance sheet and went belly up.

Put heat on them by calling once a week to check in to see if they found a fish that paid their full asking price or had they decided to get reasonable and accept your offer. Wear them down by staying firm but interested. Eventually the sales manager has to cut his losses on the interest they're paying for that old inventory and look to screw someone else to make up the difference. 

Always use logic to justify your negotiating position and to counter the fact that they will work on your desire to get the keys to that car in your pocket. Get your financing options from local banks, online lenders and credit unions, along with resisting the trade in game, or you may wind up giving them back what you took, and then some.

Red Beard


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

BrazenGTO said:


> Ya, i was just showing an example of a sales person not knowing the information. I knew there were no 07s being produced. I should of worded it differently. Im sorry.


Brazen,
I understood your point and it came across crystal clear the way your wrote it. 

Sad fact that car salesmen do not have to be nuts and bolts type guys to sell cars,,,, but they should at least know model years of the cars they sell,,,,, that salesman get a loud Homer Simpson, "DOUT" !!!!:lol: 

Red Beard


----------



## 66 LeMans (May 2, 2007)

I just made a verbal commitment for an '06 yesterday. I pick it up Saturday. Black over red, m6, 18". $27750 after rebates. I have to travel 150 miles to get it, but most WI dealers were quoting $2000 more than that. Thanks to this forum I knew they were out of line. I don't anticipate any problems with service at my local dealership, but we'll see. For 2 grand I'll take a chance. The dealer locate on the Pontiac website worked great for me. First I found the car I wanted, then I tried to make a deal. If a dealer was out of line on price, I'd move on to another car without wasting a lot of time. Can't wait till Saturday....


----------



## Cecelius (May 10, 2007)

I just picked up a Black Automatic 2006 with 1,900 miles on it for 26,500 (before taxes, tags, etc.) from a dealer in Millersville PA. I'm the second owner but still feels brand new to me.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Cecelius said:


> I just picked up a Black Automatic 2006 with 1,900 miles on it for 26,500 (before taxes, tags, etc.) from a dealer in Millersville PA. I'm the second owner but still feels brand new to me.


*What dealer in Millersville PA did you purchase this from? I grew up there and there are no major dealers there.*


----------



## Eric Jacobs (Apr 25, 2007)

I just bought a 2004 silver/black M6 with 20K miles for 19,000. They took my trade which I needed to get rid of ASAP as many things were going wrong at once. The car is still under 3year/36000 miles until December and it also has a power train warranty for life through the dealership.


----------



## Cecelius (May 10, 2007)

GTO judge said:


> *What dealer in Millersville PA did you purchase this from? I grew up there and there are no major dealers there.*



Troutman's Chevrolet (?)


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Cecelius said:


> Troutman's Chevrolet (?)


*I live here and there is no Chevy dealer there. MILLERSVILLE PA?? Millersville is in Lancaster, PA.... Only chevy dealer in Lancaster now is Faulkner. Millersville is a small college town. Sure you have the right Millersville? *


----------



## PWR_SHIFT (Feb 10, 2005)

Packard8 said:


> Thanks for all the info.
> 
> exwrx....was that $27K out the door with DMV, tax, lic & all? I'm in northern CA (near Stockton). I looked at a black 2006 automatic and the dealer said the best he could do was $29K total, out the door and he would be losing money (yeah, right).
> 
> ...


Unless you're buying this car for bracket racing, spend at least 90% of your driving in bumper-to-bumper traffic, or have bad knees/ankles, I wouldn't get a car like this with an auto even if it was offered to me at a 50% discount.

. . . and no, the T56 is perfectly up to the job, if with a somewhat notchy and long-throw shifter as-stock (not as bad as some would have you believe though).


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

2 on the lot today at Mobile, AL stealership. 1 silver, 1 black, both A4s, 1 with 17s, 1 with 18s, both priced around 29K.


----------



## Cecelius (May 10, 2007)

GTO judge said:


> *I live here and there is no Chevy dealer there. MILLERSVILLE PA?? Millersville is in Lancaster, PA.... Only chevy dealer in Lancaster now is Faulkner. Millersville is a small college town. Sure you have the right Millersville? *


Nope - it was Millersburg


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Cecelius said:


> Nope - it was Millersburg


*ahhhhhh ok.... For a while I thought I was losing what little marbles I have left. LOL. Congrats on the car.*


----------

